# Utricularia graminifolia



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Culture plants will grow the same as all other plants, except you don't have to worry about pests etc. The only thing to keep in mind is that they are grown emersed so you probably will see some melting as they transition to submersed growth.
As for advice on those 2 plants I don't have any as I have never kept them. But, if you have adequate CO2, nutrients, light and flow, I'm sure the plants will do well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well ug is all gone. It just desingrated. I'm hoping the crypt will fare better.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

latchdan said:


> Well ug is all gone. It just desingrated. I'm hoping the crypt will fare better.


Don't be too down about it. UG is supposed to be a really finnicky plant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah UG is a friggin pain. My first tries also ended in failure. 
Have gotten it to grow close to the surface at really intense light but my Angelfish ate it all up eventually.


----------



## sergiivlz (Jul 14, 2014)

They need low nitrates, That's the most important thing, if you keep dosing N it will melt and dissapear, that happen because the have small traps to eat microscopic animals like daphnia or smaller things and from there they get the Nitrates, Then when you dose Nitrates you ruin it.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

latchdan said:


> Well ug is all gone. It just desingrated. I'm hoping the crypt will fare better.


Tissue culture UG is sensitive to ammonia/new tanks. Better to try in a matured tank or buy submerged non-tissue culture forms which are easier



sergiivlz said:


> They need low nitrates, That's the most important thing, if you keep dosing N it will melt and dissapear, that happen because the have small traps to eat microscopic animals like daphnia or smaller things and from there they get the Nitrates, Then when you dose Nitrates you ruin it.


This is rubbish - plenty of people grow UG well with plentiful nitrates in the water



Opare said:


> Culture plants will grow the same as all other plants, except you don't have to worry about pests etc. The only thing to keep in mind is that they are grown emersed so you probably will see some melting as they transition to submersed growth.


This is also wrong - tissue culture plants have undifferentiated forms, and typically don't face melt at all upon submergence. Melting is more often caused by extreme water parameters, ammonia, poor cycling, poor O2/CO2, extreme temps.


----------



## ismaris (Sep 5, 2014)

UG is very difficult, and even when you are able to make it grow, it's incredibly hard to keep it from lifting up from the substrate. I had a nice carpet of it for a few weeks, but eventually it just became too much of a pain to manage. See below:


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Tank was set up for years. I've heard it was difficult. Was the only one the lfs had wanted to try. 10 buck experiment. The crypt was a different company so was more expensive. It's melting but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Xiaozhuang said:


> This is also wrong - tissue culture plants have undifferentiated forms, and typically don't face melt at all upon submergence. Melting is more often caused by extreme water parameters, ammonia, poor cycling, poor O2/CO2, extreme temps.


That's quite interesting, thank you for clarifying it. I had always thought they were in emersed form considering they weren't in water and sometimes look a little different.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hansen (Jul 13, 2016)

UG is easy to melt, but if you wait few weeks, you may find new emersed leef. And then spread anywhere quickly. Plant UG as deep as possible.


----------



## GroBro (Sep 10, 2016)

I may be wrong but after multiple attempts of UG tissue cultures..I think they are most likely grown in humid contained growing units and never submerged. For this reason, they probably need to be acclimated to submerged state. which to me means dry start method, slowly introducing water after they put down roots. I'm willing to bet UG can be easily grown in a dry start tank where only spray moisture is added versus trying to flood just below substrate line. Slowly adding water after a few weeks of dry start to create a rising water line until it learns to be a submerged plant. 

I believe you can grow UG and drop it directly into established tanks, but I don't think that is helpful to most people who want to carpet UG. If you're going for UG carpet you're most likely starting your tank now and the tissue cultures are so damn sensitive because they are being raised in very specific sterile conditions the plants are far from "hardy".


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

GroBro said:


> I may be wrong but after multiple attempts of UG tissue cultures..I think they are most likely grown in humid contained growing units and never submerged. For this reason, they probably need to be acclimated to submerged state. which to me means dry start method, slowly introducing water after they put down roots. I'm willing to bet UG can be easily grown in a dry start tank where only spray moisture is added versus trying to flood just below substrate line. Slowly adding water after a few weeks of dry start to create a rising water line until it learns to be a submerged plant.
> 
> I believe you can grow UG and drop it directly into established tanks, but I don't think that is helpful to most people who want to carpet UG. If you're going for UG carpet you're most likely starting your tank now and the tissue cultures are so damn sensitive because they are being raised in very specific sterile conditions the plants are far from "hardy".


Yeah I don't think I'll buy it again from the tissue culture, maybe from a member but its $20.00 a cup, not worth paying out the money, the crypt flamingo didn't last either. (I still see a leaf or 2)


----------

